# NAD, another Garnet !!!



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Working out of town right now and since have nothing to do at night, I took a look at the for sale adds...

Someone posted this amp stating it could be a Garnet and is right next to were I'm working so went to see it after breakfast yesterday morning...

Sellers pics...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep! Garnet made...

All the pots are dirty, the inputs and everything very dirty.
Model PA150 and has model no DPA100R in the back. Not certain on the power tube since the head is so compact that you need to remove the chassis to remove the tubes. Its 17 1/2 wide by 7 1/2 high and 9 1/2 depth in size real compact head.
Works well but the reverb is not working. 6 channels. Each channel has pull on reverb. So.... since I did not need another amp , made him a low offer now have the problem of sneaking in another amp at home !!!









I'm a dead man....


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Took the time yesterday night at the motel to take it apart and give it a quick clean up. had a film of nicotine on it and did not smell to nice... Much better now...


Before the clean up, you could not even see the numbers on the transformers or the chassis.... Ishhhhh....


Original Japan made pre amp tubes and Russian Sovtek 6L6 power tubes.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

April 1974 date code on the output transformer.

May 1974 for Power Transformer.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Really love this compact design and with 6 different inputs !!! oufff... the mods capabilities...


The weirdest thing on this amp is that it only has one Speaker out plus and Ext. speaker out... weird for a PA amp !?!?







 You need to plug the PA cabs in series ???


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Oupps...

Forgot the gut shoot !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That sure is a cool find! If it was tuck & roll, you think it was a Kustom. 
I'm jealous.

I've got nothing for schematics matching that model number, but a bunch are probably the same basic layout.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I think that it might be a custom model... the closest I found is the Garnet Rebel Sound Console (G90PAR) but head version 

Love these cool finds.... Gar really had fun building all kind of things..


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats on another cool find.



Frenchy99 said:


> Really love this compact design and with 6 different inputs !!! oufff... the mods capabilities...
> 
> 
> The weirdest thing on this amp is that it only has one Speaker out plus and Ext. speaker out... weird for a PA amp !?!?
> ...


Sp and ext sp is pretty normal for a mono PA. Those jacks are parallel, and if you daisy chain cabs that also tends to be parallel.

Anyway, this is like a later Rebel PA Reverb (G100PAR vs G90PAR like mine) with 2 extra channels. The main diff between the 90 and the 100 is the reverb circuit (12A vs 6AW8 based) and more solid state components (don't recall if it was just the mixer and/or reverb, or if some channel gains too). With only 3 preamp tubes in there (2 X and 1 U, which is likely for reverb) it's not looking too good for cascading input channels for more tube gain I'm afraid, but maybe. The Rebel Sound Console has more controls per channel (tone control mostly IIRC); coulda been a transition step or stripped down version of that though (stencil); never had a look in one myself.

Also doubt it's quite as early at 74.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Cool amp!

Let us know how it sounds with guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new amp!

You certainly did an amazing cleaning job on it.

ENJOY!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Managed to get a day off...

Took care of the sticker residue that was on the front panel but clearly needs a better cleaning...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Since we are having such a nice summer, taking advantage of every free moment to clean some of my gear...

Since this baby was partly done when I got it, took it out for a good cleaning...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This time around, did all the pots, the inputs and tube sockets as well as a major chassis cleaning...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

and finally... did the head cabinet... 

Done !


----------

